# I've been busy....



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

with stuff, including working on my tiny lay-out. 
i'm new to this hobby, so i'm having fun experimenting, and exploring. I'm keeping this inside my piano bench, so I have all of 11 x 27 inches to work with. 
it's set up on a sheet of plywood, that I've cut to fit inside. I added some straps at each end, so I can lift if out to work on.

found the engine and coal shuttle on e-bay, and just picked up the passenger car and caboose at the local shop a couple of days ago. I'll be needing some picnickers, for a bit of human activity.

still working on the grass, as it's a bit too green. I'm using stuff lying around the house. most of the landscape is built up with plaster of paris, i've also used cat litter, and a variety of spices from the kitchen to add colour to the ground. (also, some old eye shadow for a bit of brown...) 

I still need to finish the station, and I'm thinking of doing some sort of wall along on long side. 
I have a feeling this will be an on-going project.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I like it! I think I have those same palm trees. I've been experimenting with different foliage to give a more tropical look, I think that would help this out too. I like the topography you have going on though. 

Here is what I've been experimenting with, some of it needs some touch up work, but you get the idea.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

What kind of track is that? I'm amazed that you can fit a loop in 17"!


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

A little late now, but I just started getting the grass down on my layout. We used the blended green from Woodland Scenics and I like the way it is looking. Has some yellow and mixed shades of green to produce a nice variation in the color scheme. We are also using their fine brown ballast for any dirt roads or paths.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I use fine ballast for gravel road also

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

GNfan said:


> What kind of track is that? I'm amazed that you can fit a loop in 17"!


it's Kato. outside edge of the lay-out is 11 inches. the inner diameter of the curve is the smallest they make.


----------



## christoperreed29 (Jul 6, 2021)

Looks beautiful I’ll give you that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL...It's a small world after all. You've done very well with your layout!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That's a pretty cool project! I'm amazed at how much you can fit into such a small space! Your scenery looks great!

I've been busy playing with wire formed deciduous trees. These trees range from 30' to 50' in scale height. I think they have turned out great, and they were simple to make. Time consuming, but really simple. Started with 20ga stranded wire. In some instances, I left a bout 3/4" of the insulation on the bottom for the trunk, then started separating small bunches of strands to make branches. A little liquid electrical tape (white) to add some substance, then painted a base brown color. Then dry-brushed some tan & gray to add highlights. Then topped with spray adhesive and Woodland Scenics clump foliage (light green & medium green).


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

VERY nice trees!! Congratulations on such a good job!


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> That's a pretty cool project! I'm amazed at how much you can fit into such a small space! Your scenery looks great!
> 
> I've been busy playing with wire formed deciduous trees. These trees range from 30' to 50' in scale height. I think they have turned out great, and they were simple to make. Time consuming, but really simple. Started with 20ga stranded wire. In some instances, I left a bout 3/4" of the insulation on the bottom for the trunk, then started separating small bunches of strands to make branches. A little liquid electrical tape (white) to add some substance, then painted a base brown color. Then dry-brushed some tan & gray to add highlights. Then topped with spray adhesive and Woodland Scenics clump foliage (light green & medium green).
> 
> ...


those are gorgeous!


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve Rothstein said:


> A little late now, but I just started getting the grass down on my layout. We used the blended green from Woodland Scenics and I like the way it is looking. Has some yellow and mixed shades of green to produce a nice variation in the color scheme. We are also using their fine brown ballast for any dirt roads or paths.


I started with the blended grass, and added turmeric for the yellow, and some crushed eye shadow for the brown. am considering cinnamon, and maybe some ginger for variety. 
seriously. my lay-out will smell like a christmas fruit cake by the time I'm done.


----------



## retirementhobby (Jul 18, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> I use fine ballast for gravel road also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


kitty litter. lol


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you - I may look into that. I'd run a Bachmann 0-6-0, with a slopeback tender, and a Kato "bobber" caboose.


----------

